# 2009 Nissan Murano Liftgage Problem



## Brwnsgr (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all. I'm hoping I can get some help before I have to take it to the dealership. I have a 2009 Murano SL. Approximately 74K in mileage. This is my first real issue with it.

I was running errands last week when I tried to open up the liftgate using the button on the liftgate. It started to open (lights flashed, liftgate unlocked) and then went back down. After that, nothing would open it. Key fob, interior/exterior buttons.

The liftgate switch inside is on. The battery is good and both key fobs have new batteries. All other locks work. I've tried using the key to manually unlock (2 turns to the right) and it will unlock all the doors but not the liftgate. 

So here's my issue. I took of the cover to manually open the door and use the emergency release.....and it won't budge. I'm assuming that's my issue, I just have no clue how to fix it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

